# UK TV in Spain



## Kathi

Hi, 
Can anyone help me is a tricky problem. 
I would love to have UK tv channels in Spain but need to keep the running costs down as we are only there 6 weeks a year. 
Our holiday home in Jimena de la Frontera, inland from Gibraltar. It is a notoriously bad area for satellite reception for UK TV reception. 

I have no internet service and no telephone line contract (but a phone line is installed by previous owner)

I have done quite a bit of research and it looks like my most cost effective options are:
Pay as you go internet service by the month with a freeview set top box and VPN.

Or a Sky Europe Viewing Card 

Can anyone suggest a provider or another option please before my brain explodes?

Many thanks


----------



## tarot650

Kathi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a provider or another option please before my brain explodes?
> 
> Many thanks


Have a look for an Icecrypt box which you should be able to fetch with you from the UK,80cm dish.This will get you all your basic BBC's.ITV,Channel 4 and 5.Although don't know how long this is going to last.Hope you get sorted and just to say love Jimena it's a lovely part of the country.Regards.SB.


----------



## sat

Kathi said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me is a tricky problem.
> I would love to have UK tv channels in Spain but need to keep the running costs down as we are only there 6 weeks a year.
> Our holiday home in Jimena de la Frontera, inland from Gibraltar. It is a notoriously bad area for satellite reception for UK TV reception.
> 
> I have no internet service and no telephone line contract (but a phone line is installed by previous owner)
> 
> I have done quite a bit of research and it looks like my most cost effective options are:
> Pay as you go internet service by the month with a freeview set top box and VPN.
> 
> Or a Sky Europe Viewing Card
> 
> Can anyone suggest a provider or another option please before my brain explodes?
> 
> Many thanks


Most of the Sky package channels should be available to you on a reasonable sized dish.

Just the free non sky channels like BBC ITV C4 and Five suffer from low signals in that area... but can (well for the time being) be received via Icecrypt and Intelsat907 system mentioned above.

Freeview is UK TV via a TV aerial... so will not work with a satellite dish, or i think via the internet...

But also note that a lot of VPNs are being blocked by UK broadcasters, iPlayer in particular...

And if "pay as you go" has data limits, then be careful of going over those limits...1 hour of TV is about 400meg.

There are Sky UK , Sky Germany, and Sky Italia cards... but no Sky Europe cards...


----------



## Kathi

*Free to air no-go! *

Hi SB,

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my question.
I have had a look at the free to air box you suggested but I am concerned that my location is so bad for picking up satellite signals I have been told I would need a dish the size of my house to do so. So I expect this is not going to work for me either.

But thanks for your help.

And yes Jimena is a lovely town in a great region.


----------



## Kathi

Hi,
Thanks for the information.
Do you think that we would be able to pick up a signal from Intelsat 907 in Jimena?
And would we need a large dish and a VPN? 
Thanks for your help.
Kathi


----------



## Justina

*Tv*



Kathi said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the information.
> Do you think that we would be able to pick up a signal from Intelsat 907 in Jimena?
> And would we need a large dish and a VPN?
> Thanks for your help.
> Kathi


What about a eurobox?
I have used the same one in Cadiz, Marseille and Malaga. No nonsense of enormous saucers/plates, although accept it could be where you live.
I don't sell them, but if you want to know more pm me.


----------



## Justina

*Tv/ euro ox*



Kathi said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the information.
> Do you think that we would be able to pick up a signal from Intelsat 907 in Jimena?
> And would we need a large dish and a VPN?
> Thanks for your help.
> Kathi


What about a eurobox?
I have used the same one in Cadiz, Marseille and Malaga. No nonsense of enormous saucers/plates, although accept it could be where you live.
I don't sell them, but if you want to know more pm me.


----------



## sat

Kathi said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the information.
> Do you think that we would be able to pick up a signal from Intelsat 907 in Jimena?
> And would we need a large dish and a VPN?
> Thanks for your help.
> Kathi


Yes, I907 is available in that area, with an 80cm ish dish...
10 or so channels only : BBC1,2,4,news, cbbc, cbeebies, itv1, c4, five, film4.
direct from the satellite, no internet required, just the dish, and compatible satellite receiver (like the icecrypt), that allows you to hack into those encrypted feeds... (as I907 is not for public use, so encrypted)


----------



## Kathi

*Solution on Horizon!*

That sounds very encouraging thank you!
I will just need to find an installer to provide a dish and set it up and bring the box with me. 

Any ideas where I can find someone willing to provide this service?

Many thanks for your help everyone I really feel like I am finding a solution at last!! 


Kathi


----------



## Kathi

Hi Guys,

Thanks greatly for all the help!
I am just starting to look at buying the set top box now and see there are soooo many varieties of 'Icecrypt' set top boxes. Can anyone advise me on which will work in Spain with the free to air 1907 Satellite service?
Also do I need one of these: Icecrypt 0.1dB Twin Output LNB ?

Thanks for your patience with my lack of knowledge!! 

Kathi


----------



## tarot650

Kathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks greatly for all the help!
> I am just starting to look at buying the set top box now and see there are soooo many varieties of 'Icecrypt' set top boxes. Can anyone advise me on which will work in Spain with the free to air 1907 Satellite service?
> Also do I need one of these: Icecrypt 0.1dB Twin Output LNB ?
> 
> Thanks for your patience with my lack of knowledge!!
> 
> Kathi


icecrypt 1600This box will get you what you want.There are a good few on ebay.Prices vary between 60/70 pounds.Sorry I can't help with an installer but certainly would not be paying over the odds.Don't know whether there are many Brits living in Jimena now but if there are I would certainly be asking them for advice.Nice thing about these boxes you will get your channels in proper HD.I put one in a few years back for when the inlaws used to come on holiday as sadly they could not get the gist of Spanish TV.Hope you get sorted.
Sat.Don't know if you will read this.Just been reading about Sky doing away with the satellite broadcasts and moving over to the internet.Is there any truth in this?The reason I ask is that you are the man.Nice weekend all.SB.

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38756577


----------



## sat

soulboy said:


> Sat.Don't know if you will read this.Just been reading about Sky doing away with the satellite broadcasts and moving over to the internet.Is there any truth in this?The reason I ask is that you are the man.Nice weekend all.SB.
> 
> Sky TV to go satellite dish-free in 2018 - BBC News


They are not doing away with satellite broadcasts....be a while before they do this.
They are simply allowing SkyQ owners access to all channels via the internet...where a dish may not be installed - eg blocks of flats can be a pain sometimes...
They already offer a number of channels via the internet using the NowTV box anyway, so not really make worrying news...

But there is a risk that the Discovery group of channels (Dicovery, quest, Eurosport) leaves Sky this coming week, as apparently Discovery are asking for silly money for Sky to carry them....


----------



## sat

Kathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks greatly for all the help!
> I am just starting to look at buying the set top box now and see there are soooo many varieties of 'Icecrypt' set top boxes. Can anyone advise me on which will work in Spain with the free to air 1907 Satellite service?
> Also do I need one of these: Icecrypt 0.1dB Twin Output LNB ?
> 
> Thanks for your patience with my lack of knowledge!!
> 
> Kathi


The 10 or so UK TV channel on I907 are not free to air.
"Free to air" means unencrypted and no subscription.
I907 are encrypted. No card will open them, as they are not for public use. So you need to hack into these encrypted signals. Only a handful of receivers can do this

One of those is the "Icecrypt S1600CHD SE (Second Edition)".
You will need a dish and an LNB, Most 0.1 LNbs will work. You only need a twin if you wish to feed two receivers...otherwise a single will do

If you want a bit more info on I907, see Intelsat 907 at 27.5 West - BBC SATBACK - UK TV Spain - Sky TV Spain - Freesat Spain - IPTV Spain - British TV Spain - English TV Spain - The Sat and PC Guy


----------



## Kathi

*Future of BBC SATBACK Uncertain?*


Hi Sat,
Thank you for your help. 
There is very little up to date information on the Satellite service in Spain, I keep seeing the same old posts.
It looks as though this option may well be taken away if they make the BBC SATBACK system more secure. I see December 2016 was suggested as a change date?
Not sure where this leaves me now as if I invest in the Icecrypt box bring it over and pay an installer to install a satellite dish it may not be connected for long. 
Then I am back to square one again.

Kathi


----------



## Kathi

Hi Sat,
Thank you very much for your advice!
When you say 'don't pay over the odds' Can you give me an approximate ball park figure of the cost of installing the type of dish you suggest and connecting the box I bring with me?
Many thanks again for your help.


----------



## Kathi

*Cost of Satellite dish installation?*

Hi Sat,
Thank you very much for your advice!
When you say 'don't pay over the odds' Can you give me an approximate ball park figure of the cost of installing the type of dish you suggest and connecting the box I bring with me?
Many thanks again for your help.


----------



## sat

Kathi said:


> Hi Sat,
> Thank you very much for your advice!
> When you say 'don't pay over the odds' Can you give me an approximate ball park figure of the cost of installing the type of dish you suggest and connecting the box I bring with me?
> Many thanks again for your help.


Should be no more than 100 euros for a dish and installation and connecting all up.


----------



## Prenzl

So sorry. I gave you advice and a solution to your problem and it apparently 'read like an advert'!!!
What's the point of this forum?!!!!


----------



## Prenzl

Prenzl said:


> So sorry. I gave you advice and a solution to your problem and it apparently 'read like an advert'!!!
> What's the point of this forum?!!!!


....I might be deleted by the forum police but I would advise against committing to a satellite service. You're stuck in a contract and due to licensing rules, you probably won't even get the channels that you're after (terrestrial), and only those small channels that buy in old show that we've all seen.. I may be wrong but double check before yo commit to a contract..


----------



## Kathi

Prenzl said:


> ....I might be deleted by the forum police but I would advise against committing to a satellite service. You're stuck in a contract and due to licensing rules, you probably won't even get the channels that you're after (terrestrial), and only those small channels that buy in old show that we've all seen.. I may be wrong but double check before yo commit to a contract..


Thank Prenzl for your advice,

I have decided to take an Icecrypt box over and pay someone to set up a dish and connect for me. Had a quote for 155 Euros but I think that's a bit on the high side. But I am having problems fining someone local to do this for me!!

Kathi


----------



## Chancerz

Hi, am a little late to the party but thought I might add my tuppence worth!

You could buy a TV stick like Google Chrome or an Amazon Fire stick and download an App called "Kodi" (there are lots of YouTube videos on how to do this).

With this app you can watch/stream anything for free!

You will however need a half decent internet connection/VPN and a TV with a USB port. 

Great thing about the stick is that it's easily portable with minimal setup and will work anywhere with WiFi.


----------



## Kathi

Chancerz said:


> Hi, am a little late to the party but thought I might add my tuppence worth!
> 
> You could buy a TV stick like Google Chrome or an Amazon Fire stick and download an App called "Kodi" (there are lots of YouTube videos on how to do this).
> 
> With this app you can watch/stream anything for free!
> 
> You will however need a half decent internet connection/VPN and a TV with a USB port.
> 
> Great thing about the stick is that it's easily portable with minimal setup and will work anywhere with WiFi.


Thanks Chancerz,

However I do not have internet at my holiday home, too expensive when we are only there 6 weeks a year. Hopefully it will get cheaper over time : (


----------



## fhanrah

I just bought in Manilva area, a nice little port of La Duquesa. The apartment has a large dish attached but we don't know what service it picks up and there is no internet in our home yet. I was wondering If I brought over an unused sky box that I changed to receive free to air channels would this box work.


----------



## sat

fhanrah said:


> I just bought in Manilva area, a nice little port of La Duquesa. The apartment has a large dish attached but we don't know what service it picks up and there is no internet in our home yet. I was wondering If I brought over an unused sky box that I changed to receive free to air channels would this box work.


First, you may have to define "large dish"... as for some "large dish" just means larger than Sky use in the UK...in Spain it can mean a 1.8m or 2.4m or 3m dish!

If you bring over a Sky box, even with no card, yes it will receive the free to air channels.

But note that the channels like BBC ITV C4 and Five in that area require a very large dish to receive... like 4m and more! Other free channels, like SKy News, PIck, Challenge, and other free but less popular channels will be available on a dish of at least 1m in size.


----------



## fhanrah

sat said:


> First, you may have to define "large dish"... as for some "large dish" just means larger than Sky use in the UK...in Spain it can mean a 1.8m or 2.4m or 3m dish!
> 
> If you bring over a Sky box, even with no card, yes it will receive the free to air channels.
> 
> But note that the channels like BBC ITV C4 and Five in that area require a very large dish to receive... like 4m and more! Other free channels, like SKy News, PIck, Challenge, and other free but less popular channels will be available on a dish of at least 1m in size.


Thanks for the reply,
I don't know the dimensions but its sound's like its worth a try bring over the box {god there's 4 of them in the shed} if it doesn't give me what, I want I'll recycle it and I'll figure something else out once I'm settled


----------

